# NHT takes a break, closing doors March 31st



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

I just found out about this on slickdeals of all places....NHT "taking a break", basically going out of business. My dad has some of their speakers and they sound pretty good for the price he got them at. Keep your eye out for bargains as I'm sure there will be blowout deals everywhere.


source: Stereophile: NHT Takes A Break

NHT Takes A Break 
By Jason Victor Serinus
February 25, 2009 — "It's time to turn down the lights: NHT is going quiet."

Thus began a February 23rd announcement from loudspeaker company NHT (Now Hear This) that it is temporarily closing its doors in order to revision its future.

Two weeks after informing its dealers, NHT, which is based in Benicia, California, spread the word in a simple, one-page letter that's high in spirits if low on details. Jovially titled "Going Fishin'," the message from company cofounder Chris Byrne, longtime employee John Johnsen, and "the entire NHT gang" explained that all remaining professional and consumer inventory will be sold over the next 60 days via NHT's existing dealer and distributor network.

NHT's final day of "regular" business is expected to be March 31, 2009. After paying all bills—the company is not bankrupt—Byrne and crew will spend some time rethinking their strategy in a world of changing consumer attitudes and economics. While they plot the next phase of operations, NHT's customer-service and repair divisions, for products both in and out of warranty, will continue.

Speaking by phone from NHT's offices, Byrne assured Stereophile that he wasn't speaking from the Twilight Zone when he wrote, "Remember, this isn't 'Good-bye,' it's just 'See you on the other side.'

"We've been looking at the audio biz for the last four or five years," he said, "and seeing significant changes in consumer attitudes, applications, requirements, etc. We've wanted to do something about it for a while. But being a small company, we get caught up in day-to-day matters, and lose focus on the paradigm shift that's required. Our business model needs to be reexamined. We don't have anywhere the number of retailers we had in the '90s, and that includes home installers who can sit down with you and listen and go through the steps. Audio has changed, and home theater quickly became so complex that you have to hire an expert to come in and explain it."


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

i was told by a retailer that nht was going to bring back the original designer of the older speaker systems.. apparently the newer models are really bright.. 

i hope that this true..


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

They are very good speakers for the money. I liked them a lot. They use Peerless drivers. I got a pair of 1.5s, with a cheap sony amp, AND a Sunfire Super Jr. powered sub--all for $175!!!


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> They are very good speakers for the money. I liked them a lot. They use Peerless drivers. I got a pair of 1.5s, with a cheap sony amp, AND a Sunfire Super Jr. powered sub--all for $175!!!


where did you get that...


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

jaejw1 said:


> where did you get that...


Local CL sale. I think the wife was mad at her husband because she just brought it all in the back of her station wagon and sold it to me.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Local CL sale. I think the wife was mad at her husband because she just brought it all in the back of her station wagon and sold it to me.


lucky you..lol.. right place at the right time


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

I know DIYMA isn't as DIY as it used to be, but FWIW:

Zaph|Audio


----------

